# Re discovering immersion brewing.



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

At the weekend we had guests and it's always nice to make them nice coffee. I usually have my Gaggia classic running to make the espresso's and my La Pavoni Europiccola running for steaming milk. Once again my Gaggia classic decided to let me down, it really needs a major overhaul but I rarely use it now so I'm not sure I can be bothered with it. I use my Europiccola as my daily coffee machine.

So, I had a nightmare trying to produce lots of coffees with my Europiccola and decided I needed a new machine. After much deliberation and pondering of spending lots of money I don't have I decided to buy a Cafetière. I had one years ago, the coffee was never great but I thought I'd try again, I did have a thought that freshly ground coffee may help, rather than supermarket pre ground that I used before.

My new Cafetière arrived yesterday and I have been experimenting with various methods. 
At the moment I am finding a ration of 1:20 is working well. 
I am grinding at setting 50 on my Niche Zero and adding water just off boiling up to the required amount, a good stir and then leaving for about 10 minutes. I don't plunge, just pour gently into the cup. The coffee is bright and clean and tastes great. 
I've not touched my Espresso machine for a couple of days and am not missing it. I have had a clear out of the coffee corner and removed the Gaggia. I will get myself another cafetière, a smaller one, as the 8 cup one is a bit big for just a single black coffee.

My wife is happy, there is more space on the kitchen worktop now.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

There will be folks who will buy your Gaggia, so you can make some money back there.

And the key here is : You love the coffee, that's a win. Looks nice and neat too.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Great to hear you've rediscovered a way you live to make coffee - it's always fun and rewarding!

How much have you played with the grind setting? I know CCD is very different, but depending on method I go up to 85 on my niche.

Have you seen this Hoffman video on French press? Your method looks very similar other than the stirring. Wondering if you might get even better results missing that step?


----------



## MattP1 (Apr 14, 2021)

I've just bought a Clever Dripper so combination of immersion/filter as I feel I need a comparison to using an espresso machine for long black coffee.

I also don't like using the espresso machine at weekends as it's in my office and inevitably my 3 year old will have to follow me and touch every piece of hifi, radio and computer equipment!


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm a big fan of the cafetiere, it's super easy to get a great cup of coffee, and very forgiving. I've used one for years in work, where I can put it together in the kitchen, then simply take it back to my desk and get on with work while it brews. Similarly ideal in the morning when you're trying to make a coffee while getting yourself and a few kids ready for the day, get it going then just forget about it until you get a chance to get back to it! Very little faff and as you've discovered, if you want to make coffee for multiple people, as long as you have one big enough, easy peasy :classic_wink:

The longer you leave it, the better imo. I've got double walled SS ones, they stay hot for ages.

Enjoy!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

After struggling with a kenyan coffee lately I just tried it in the FP on the back of your post and it's the best iteration I've made of it. I used the James Hoffman technique. Any other recipes out there i should try?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm still experimenting. I haven't seen the benefit of scooping the foam off the top at the midway point, and it's a bit of a faff, and to me the French press is all about simplicity. I'm playing around with grind sizes, slightly coarser seems to be working well, as I usually leave it at least 10 minutes before pouring.

So far I'm really impressed, and surprised that I am managing to make good coffee in such a cheap device. I assume a cheaper grinder would work well and it's slightly OTT grinding for a French Press in a Niche, so all in it is a cheap coffee making setup that actually works well. I'm preferring it to my Aeropress.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

If you subscribe to the concept of needing a good grinder to make good espresso, then surely even something as simple-seeming as immersion brewing will benefit equally from the same treatment?

I have a work-away-from-home gig and while away I've recently started experimenting with (much) longer brew times with my Aeropress and I'm gobsmacked by how good it can be, to the level of putting my V60 aside to play some more......and the Flair just sits and stares accusingly at me...... I have a Feld2 and Aergrind to provide a fairly decent level of grind (and now looking at a 1Z JXpro for away espresso.....it never ends, lol)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Assuming the grind size is appropriate (most important), most known grinders work OK for cafetiere, especially using Hoffmann's no plunge technique (though I steep as long as possible & don't touch the brew until the end). I've had plenty of tasty brews from Porlex & Hario (but a major faff in effort). Maybe avoid the super cheap, plastic burr electric grinders, but even they might not bother you if you are tolerant of some silt in the cup.

No grind, or grinder can make a grind that eliminates silt when plunging/jiggling the brewer, so it's up to you to be careful/gentle there, for cleaner cups.


----------

